# CBC The Passionate Eye: Battlefield Afghanistan



## Ravage (Jun 9, 2008)

> Amid battle scenes that have been described by one commander as the most
> intense "since the Korean War," the BBC's Alastair Leithead, award-winning
> cameraman Fred Scott and field producer Peter Emmerson spent nine days with
> U.K. forces in a remote area of southern Afghanistan. There they found
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm1bpwDzfQg"]YouTube - CBC The Passionate Eye: Battlefield Afghanistan 1/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEK9bIEMDUs"]YouTube - CBC The Passionate Eye: Battlefield Afghanistan 2/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE1rAriw-IY"]YouTube - CBC The Passionate Eye: Battlefield Afghanistan 3/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGyRco6TxmI"]YouTube - CBC The Passionate Eye: Battlefield Afghanistan 4/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dEviyiGIzU"]YouTube - CBC The Passionate Eye: Battlefield Afghanistan 5/5[/ame]


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 9, 2008)

I like watching The Passionate Eye, they usually have good Docu's.  I watched this one when it broadcast on the tube, it's pretty good.


----------

